# Wasps, Yellowjackets



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

You need to get them at night, when they will all be in the nest.


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Rhinorod1945
Try this in the areas that they have been nesting/living.
http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/tempo-dust-p-391.html
They also sell a duster that is a great way to get the powder to the areas with little to no problems. Good Luck to you. :thumbsup:


----------



## RhinoRod1945 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Wasp and Yellow Jacket*

Mark and crew...thank you soooo much for the reply...

This should do the trick...

This is a great network of grand fellows...

Again, thanks, Rod


----------



## Ghalt (Aug 14, 2008)

Do you know exactly where the nest is?

Yellowjackets nest in the ground, so look for a hole, frequently under roots or a stump.

Wait until night time. Soak a rag with gasoline. Pour gasoline down into the hole, stuff the soaked rag into the opening, and lay a brick on top of the rag.

Run.

Do NOT light it. Just let the fumes kill the little buggers.

My granddaddy did this for years, and I did the same trick a few weeks ago in my yard.


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

No need to pour gasoline into the ground. A big pot of boiling water will do just fine.


----------



## Ghalt (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm not thinking Exxon Valdez...I'm just talking enough to get the fumes going (less than a cup). :thumbup:

Boiling water might not get into all the crevices. I'd rather make sure there's no angry ones kicking around the next day with vengeance on their mind. :laughing:


----------



## Bugzilla (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey Rhino,

There are some real good eco-friendly products by EcoSMART out there that will take care of yellowjackets in a jiffy.


----------



## RhinoRod1945 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks, and some of these can be sold to those individuals from CA...

Thanks, Rod


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

I was the dedicated wasp bee and hornet tech for about five years with a major company
Most of the jobs I did were in excess of $2000 and no job was domne with out my input

I developed some techniques for getting the job done without getting stung, because I hated to wear that suit in the Florida summer

First know exactly where the entry point of the nest is
Go in after dark, on a rainy night is best
Have an exit strategy to allows you to move very very quickly into the wind
Use something like what Ghalt linked you to
(I prefer Drione in a Tech duster) and inject the dust directly into one or more of the entry holes
The get the hell out of there

A tech in another region would take a five gallon bucket and put about 1/8 to 1/4 inch of Drione in the bottom and then turn the bucket upside down on the nest (ground nesters)
It worked well for him, but he wore the suit and could hang around a little longer


----------



## braedo (Mar 7, 2008)

I personally have had very good luck with sevin dust. just put a little at the entrance later in the evening and a day later, no more wasps


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

Ghalt said:


> Do you know exactly where the nest is?
> 
> Yellowjackets nest in the ground, so look for a hole, frequently under roots or a stump.
> 
> ...


I just mix a little gas and a little oil. Works great. This is from years of being a timber faller. I got stung a lot and tried gas and oil one day and it worked great.

Gas is a low molecular weight hydrocarbon and the fumes will be inhaled buy the yellow jackets and cause massive pulmonary edema. Bottom line, they die in their own fluid in their lungs.

As for getting rid of them in an semi open environment, never going to happen. They will be there every year in late summer and there is no way to stop them. Kill one nest, there will be another to take it's place in no time at all.


----------

